# New - 2015 323Bh



## kudiehrd (Jun 20, 2014)

Good day to all from the great white north.

We just signed a deal on our 323BH last night and are super stoked to pick it up next week and get it all loaded up. This is our fourth and largest unit. 3 out of the four being Keystone products.

Curious to hear from other Outbackers, what clever ways have you been able to come up with for storage? I am very disheartened with the amount of outdoor storage but was vetoed by the dear wife in lieu of interior storage for her









Airdrie, Alberta, Canada
2015 323BH
2012 F150 Ecoboost


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome from another Canuck EH.From the western province next door.Enjoy the new rig.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site, my brother lives in Airdrie. small world. I was speaking with him last night and he said there were no outback dealers around. Where did you deal and how was the experience?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

jake said:


> Welcome to the site, my brother lives in Airdrie. small world. I was speaking with him last night and he said there were no outback dealers around. Where did you deal and how was the experience?


There's an Outback dealer on either side of your brother.1 in Calgary and 1 in Red Deer where i bought my 280 last yr.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kudiehrd said:


> We just signed a deal on our 323BH last night and are super stoked to pick it up next week and get it all loaded up.


Grab the PDI document from my web site (in link in my signature) and send a copy to your dealer, so they know you're planning to spend 3-4 hours going over the unit. Knowing what you'll be reviewing, might spark them to review the unit first and fix errors.


----------



## Kevin1234 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here I am thinking about adding storage and I stumble upon this. Nice pics. It might be funny to see the look on my wife's face when she sees me cutting a hole in the side of our brand new 323BH


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Kevin1234 said:


> Here I am thinking about adding storage and I stumble upon this. Nice pics. It might be funny to see the look on my wife's face when she sees me cutting a hole in the side of our brand new 323BH


Now that i've been using this space for a couple months i don't know how i managed without it.Rates right up there with one of the best mods i have done.


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Do you plan to pull this 323BH with a half-ton F150?


----------



## GRegh (Aug 4, 2014)

xcntrk said:


> Do you plan to pull this 323BH with a half-ton F150?


I can't speak for him, but I do. It's what we have and gonna try to make due. The option of upgrading to a Super Duty is always there $$$. We pulled the Outback home last week from Elkhart, IN with a 20mph cross wind. It was a handful, a little 'tail wagging the dog' but it just took some getting used to. We arrived at home getting almost 11MPG and a third of the trip home was into the wind. Not too bad for a light duty Blue Oval.


----------

